# UFC 58  USA vs Canada - Complete Card



## Andrew Green (Feb 11, 2006)

The UFC just announced the remaining bouts for UFC 58, here's the complete card:*

UFC 58  USA vs Canada - Complete Card*

Rich Franklin vs. David Loiseau (Middleweight Title)
BJ Penn vs. Georges St. Pierre (Welterweights)
Diego Sanchez vs. John Alessio (Welterweights)
Yves Edwards vs. Mark Hominick (Lightweights)
Mike Swick vs. Steve Vigneault (Middleweights)
Kenny Florian vs. Sam Stout (Lightweights)
Nathan Marquardt vs. Joe Doerksen (Middleweights) 
Jason Lambert vs. Rob MacDonald (Light Heavyweights)
Tom Murphy vs. Christophe Midoux (Heavyweights)

Lightweight division is back


----------



## traz (Feb 11, 2006)

can't wait...Penn vs Pierre will be insane.  I also want to see Sanchez fight, and the Franklin fight should be entertaining.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, i'm looking forward to the Penn/Pierre fight.  That should be great.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana,MS Sans Serif]Odds for UFC 58 CANADA VS USA from the Venetian

 David "The Crow" Loiseau +220 
 Rich Franklin -300

 BJ Penn -140
 Georges St.Pierre +110 

 Joe Doerksen -115
 Nate Marquadt -115 

 John Alessio +250
 Diego Sanchez -330 

 Steve Vigneault +375
 Mike Swick -550 

 Mark Hominick +350
 Yves Edwards -500 

 Sam Stout +150
 Kenny Florian -180 

 Rob Macdonald +200
 Jason Lambert -250

 Kristof Midoux +150
 Tom Murphy -180


Not one Canadian is favored to win....[/FONT]


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 20, 2006)

It will be fun to watch, I believe this is one of the better cards.
Terry


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 20, 2006)

How do I read those odds?  Does the "-" denote favoured?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2006)

yes,

+150 = If you bet 100, you win 150 (plus your 100 back)

-150 = If you bet 150, you win 100 (plus your 150 back)


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2006)

The fight will be here before we know it.  Lets hear some predictions from our members.  Here are mine:

[FONT=Verdana,MS Sans Serif] 


> David "The Crow" Loiseau +220
> Rich Franklin -300


 
2 Great fighters, so it'll be a close call IMO, but I'm going with Franklin.



> BJ Penn -140
> Georges St.Pierre +110


 
2 more great fighters, another close one.  Going with St. Pierre



> Joe Doerksen -115
> Nate Marquadt -115


 
Don't know enough about either to comment.



> John Alessio +250
> Diego Sanchez -330


 
Diego all the way baby!!



> Steve Vigneault +375
> Mike Swick -550


 
Swick



> Mark Hominick +350
> Yves Edwards -500


 
Edwards



> Sam Stout +150
> Kenny Florian -180


 
Florian



> Rob Macdonald +200
> Jason Lambert -250


 
Lambert



> Kristof Midoux +150
> Tom Murphy -180


 
Not sure.


[/FONT]


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 21, 2006)

I just can't get on the Diego train just yet. I dont know why. He is a great fighter who will probably pull off a victory even in this fight, but I just dont like him. Anyone else? I can't figure out why I dot like him, I just dont. 

I'm also going with Franklin and St. Pierre.

7sm


----------

